
Ask HN: Does taking a severance package make you less marketable? - DrWumbo
Is it a bad idea to take a severance package from a job that I was already planning on leaving?
I work as a developer at a Fortune 50 company that is currently doing &quot;restructuring&quot; and is offering severance packages to anyone who wants them. The package is enticing despite my position (unlike the Business Analyst) not being in danger.
======
ChuckMcM
Absolutely not, _take the package_. Use the extra runway to recharge your
batteries and destress and re-focus. You'll come back stronger.

~~~
DrWumbo
Thanks for responding :) I took the package, and am very excited to move on!

